# All systems go; The humi is stocked!



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Let the slide begin. Sorry for the low quality pics, I snapped these from my iphone in a dimly lit closet. Too lazy to pull out the nice camera, upload, blah blah blah...

And yes, that's kitty litter in the pouches :smile:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good job Joe... Lookin' good! :rockon:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks good man. I do really like that humi.Even though they get a bad rep I like glass tops.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

That looks great! 

I enjoy some of the sticks you have in there!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Looks good man. I do really like that humi.Even though they get a bad rep I like glass tops.


I read some negative reviews about glass tops before I made the purchase, but I figured if I went with a solid wood box I'd open it 15 times a day to look at my smokes. Even if the glass top develops a slightly poor seal down the road, it'll still be better than a constantly opening all-wood model. For now, humidity levels seem to be holding fine.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Good job bro! :rockon: Time to smoke - pull more triggers - repeat.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Even if the glass top develops a slightly poor seal down the road


One word. Silicone


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice Start. Nice collection! Smoke Away!!!!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> One word. Silicone


Apply it around the inside edges of the glass, I'm assuming? I may to that as a preemptive strike.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Almost time for your next humi. When I filled my first one up, I ended up getting a 300ct and another 100ct within a month, and about 2 months later, they were both filled up too.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, I once read on here...someone made a comment about not knowing wood working if you suggested silicone, but honestly I've used it a few times and haven't had any issues with it. It can be picked off the wood pretty easily, but IME don't pick at it. lol Use the stuff with no mold fighting agents in it. You want 100% pure silicone, like what is used for fish tanks. Once it dries there are no chemicals released from it.


----------



## Neurotica (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet! You should have enuf there to make it though Thanksgiving :smile:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Almost time for your next humi. When I filled my first one up, I ended up getting a 300ct and another 100ct within a month, and about 2 months later, they were both filled up too.


Nah. He's gotta play some humidor Tetris now. Fit as much cigars in there without squeezing the cigars. :bounce: Looks like the middle compartment could use more robustos.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tman said:


> Nah. He's gotta play some humidor Tetris now. Fit as much cigars in there without squeezing the cigars. :bounce: Looks like the middle compartment could use more robustos.


Haha, yeah, it'll get interesting soon enough. There is definitely room for one or two more layers, first. Then I'll start with laying things sideways... removing dividers...

Or I could just go on a smoking binge. Buying/storing/collecting/viewing is almost as fun as smoking the things!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks good man!  

and Im pretty sure Cigar Tetris is at least half the fun


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice and best of luck!

Now make sure to make your next humi a cooler and just keep this one for your rotation sticks. You'll be a happy camper with something else large enough to toss full boxes into.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Very nice and best of luck!
> 
> Now make sure to make your next humi a cooler and just keep this one for your rotation sticks. You'll be a happy camper with something else large enough to toss full boxes into.


Thanks! That's actually my tentative plan. This no doubt will become too small in a matter of time, but I definitely like seeing my cigars. At some point, a cooler or large tupperdor will be necessary.

For coolerdors/tupperdors, does anything really need to be done other than tossing in enough beads/litter to maintain proper RH levels?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

looking good. :drinking::smoke:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Thanks! That's actually my tentative plan. This no doubt will become too small in a matter of time, but I definitely like seeing my cigars. At some point, a cooler or large tupperdor will be necessary.
> 
> For coolerdors/tupperdors, does anything really need to be done other than tossing in enough beads/litter to maintain proper RH levels?


With my coolers, I prefer to line the bottom and partially up the sides with cedar (it does help). The addition of a small CPU fan on a timer or a few Oust fans are sort of needed to keep the air moving and everything on an even keel.

In a small cooler (54 or so quarts) 1.5 lbs of beads within a mesh bag(s) in the center. On a biggie, 150 quarts, use 3 lbs. One bag in the center and one on each end.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

so does any cat litter work? and how long does work for, before having to replace it?


i am curious, i do not smoke cigars much anymore, but what about using it for keeping my pipe tobacco fresh?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> so does any cat litter work? and how long does work for, before having to replace it?
> 
> i am curious, i do not smoke cigars much anymore, but what about using it for keeping my pipe tobacco fresh?


You need to use crystal litter, not the stuff that looks like clay/sand. I think the brand I got was Exquisicat or something like that... $10 for 4lbs, which is WAY more than enough for medium sized humidors. Mist the crystals, and wha-la! 65% rh! I can't believe how well it works.
_
I should note that I got ALL my advice/info on kitty litter from members on this board. I'm simply passing the info along_. :smile:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Tman said:


> Nah. He's gotta play some humidor Tetris now. Fit as much cigars in there without squeezing the cigars. :bounce: Looks like the middle compartment could use more robustos.


yeah! more robustos in the middle compartment. Those Nubs can easily be Tetrised sideways into one of the side sectors.op2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice stash ya got there. Once that thing is full to the brim, let me know and I will smoke them for you. That way you will always have plenty of room. Thats what a fellow BOTL is for!!!:mischief:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Nice stash ya got there. Once that thing is full to the brim, let me know and I will smoke them for you. That way you will always have plenty of room. Thats what a fellow BOTL is for!!!:mischief:


Lol, thanks for thinking of me.


----------

